# Any gun owners here?



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Sports, self defense... there are many uses of this wonderful invention. God created men, and Sam Colt made them equal. But I'm not talking only about the handgun. To all the gun owners here, what is your weapon of choice and why did you select this exact one? Let's talk about guns.


----------

